# Plus size riders and short stocky horses!



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey all! As a fellow plus size rider, it makes me happy to see you all out and about with your beautiful horses, and doing what we all love most!:-o

Now, I am about to finalize the purchase of my first horse. He's a 14.3-15hh unregistered paint. Very stocky boy, and no vices to boot. I've seen him ridden, have worked him from the ground, and have just fallen in love. This Sunday Is my first chance to actually try him out from the saddle! And I have to say, I am a tad nervous. I want him for more than just a riding horse, He will be my companion also. Doted on and adored whether i'm constantly riding or not. But being a heavier rider always comes to the front of my mind, and I was wondering what experiences you all have had with shorter stockier horses. 

I'm a firm believer that height does not make the horse a better weight bearer, But I would like to hear ya'lls opinions on the vertically challenged horses we plus sizers all love and adore:lol:

The paint in the pics is the horse i'm looking to buy. Not the greatest conformational picture LOL but it's the best I have. And the other pic is me on a 15 hand Morgan, who would carry me all day long; Walk, trot, canter


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you do not appear that large. 

the paint has good bone and is built well. his back is a bit long, but he is stocky. I doubt he would have any problem carrying you. 

But, your "dote " on him thing made me want to insert a friendly warning to not fall for the spoiling the new horse routine. 

many owners buy a really nice horse, well trained, good manners, and they "love" it into being really spoiled, and wonder where the nice horse they bought went. love it like a smart parents loves children; with vitamin N , when needed. (that's N for "NO)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I see him as a good match for you. What is his age?


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha, When I say dote, I don't mean spoil rotten! More like mutual respect kind of bonding. Trust me I have been around too many people who have done that, And the result is a pushy horse! I had a friend who did farrier work in the Hamptons. I went with her a few times, and my goodness!! All those big show barns, and so many spoiled horses!:evil:

He is ten years old. I am a little heavier than I may look, Standing in at 5 foot 7 as well. But I'm very agile, and "fit"!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like you've got an easy decision to make then. Post photos of him when you get him home - good luck.


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> Sounds like you've got an easy decision to make then. Post photos of him when you get him home - good luck.



Thankyou! I certainly will :lol:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

My boy is a very stocky 15 hh, outweighing everyone in the herd at 1300. ...well, he's slightly more, but that is his ideal weight for his frame. This means he can comfortably cart 260 lbs all day long. His stove pipe legs further speak to his load-bearing abilities 

Nothing like a big cuddly bear to help a girl feel dainty, even when she ain't-y!

http://www.horseforum.com/members/32419/album/mostus-4093/wp-reverse-direction-29679.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

......


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

hemms said:


> My boy is a very stocky 15 hh, outweighing everyone in the herd at 1300. ...well, he's slightly more, but that is his ideal weight for his frame. This means he can comfortably cart 260 lbs all day long. His stove pipe legs further speak to his load-bearing abilities
> 
> Nothing like a big cuddly bear to help a girl feel dainty, even when she ain't-y!
> 
> ...


Your boy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

So is YOUR new boy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

hemms said:


> So is YOUR new boy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hehe thanks!! He really is a good boy. He needs to gain some muscle and work on his topline, so I figured he and I both could use some long inclined walks together lol! He will be my workout buddy! xD


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice pinto-a horse is a great work-out buddy! Have fun w/him-we look forward to pictures.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on your new purchase <3


----------



## dnttouchmyramen (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! If I manage to get down to his current owners barn tomorrow (she's over an hour away), I'll make sure to take plenty of pics!:lol:


----------

